# Poistettujen tiedostojen takaisin saanti gentoossa

## Mat1as

Eli asensin gta san andreaksen koneelleni. Cd-levy on todella naarmuinen ja valittaa sen takia yleensä asennuksen aikana yhdessä kohdassa error 21:stä. Sain kuitenkin jollain ihmeen konstilla sen kerran asentumaan, joka meni vahingossa /root kansioon. Testasin ja peli toimi. Noh, kokeilin sen jälkeen asentaa peliä /home kansioon ja kun laitoin cd:n sisään niin asennus -kohdan tilalla oli poista gta san andreas, josta minä tietenkin huomaamattani painoin ja san andreas poistui /root kansiosta. 

Enää tämä naarmuinen cd-levy ei kuitenkaan pelaa ja en saa asennettua peliä /home kansioon. Voinko siis jollain ohjelmalla (ubuntun puolella ollut recover ei löydy gentoossa) saada /root kansiosta tiedostot takaisin? Tiedostojärjestelmä on tietenkin ext3.

Tai onko jotain ohjelmaa joka osaa korjata naarmuista cd-levyä ja jotenkin korjata tätä (tämmmöisistä ohjelmistakin olen kuullut)?

----------

## Mat1as

Yritin etsiskellä tältä englannin kieliseltä foorumilta lisää ohjeita ja tässä tulos:

http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html

Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition?

Actually, you can't! This is what one of the developers, Andreas Dilger, said about it:

In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas

ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.

Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best.

Eli pitää yrittää korjailla tuota cd-levyä jotenkin tai sitten ostaa uusi levy.

----------

## pussi

http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/recover/

tuossa on tuo recover, mutta se näyttäisi toimivan vain ext2:ssa

----------

## Zarhan

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tai onko jotain ohjelmaa joka osaa korjata naarmuista cd-levyä ja jotenkin korjata tätä (tämmmöisistä ohjelmistakin olen kuullut)?

 

  Naarmuiseen CD/DVD-levyyn toimii hammastahna. Kaupoista saa myös virallisia kittejä joilla voi ehjätä jos ei peruspepsodenttiin luota. Kun pinta kiiltää taas niin eikuin ottamaan varmuuskopio.

  Lue esim. http://foorumit.fffin.com/showthread.php?t=3493

----------

## Mat1as

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

>  *Mat1as wrote:*   
> 
> Tai onko jotain ohjelmaa joka osaa korjata naarmuista cd-levyä ja jotenkin korjata tätä (tämmmöisistä ohjelmistakin olen kuullut)? 
> 
>   Naarmuiseen CD/DVD-levyyn toimii hammastahna. Kaupoista saa myös virallisia kittejä joilla voi ehjätä jos ei peruspepsodenttiin luota. Kun pinta kiiltää taas niin eikuin ottamaan varmuuskopio.
> ...

 

Jep, hammastahnaa kokeilin ja laitoin ehkä juuri semmoista missä oli rakeita ja levy meni kokonaan pilalle.   :Smile: 

Tilasin kuitenkin käytettynä uuden san andreaksen ja nyt tämä näyttää pelittävän hyvin.

----------

